
12 websites in 12 months - rudedogg
http://rudedogg.com/12-websites-in-12-months/
======
graeme
Good luck!

I want so share this as encouragement for anyone considering launching
something. Your idea doesn't have to be nearly as good as you think to produce
results.

I wear many hats, and one of them is a high end tutor. 14 months ago I
discovered an untapped local niche of athletes who needed to take a particular
test to get into US schools.

I made a website titled "cityname-testname.com", and spend a day making 17
posts that summarized my knowledge of the test. I advertised a tutoring
package that amounted to $100 an hour.

Over the past 14 months that crappy, 17 page site resulted in $7,000 of
revenue. It could have been more, but that business is not my focus and I put
zero effort into it after making the site.

Make a useful site, and people will find it. And if you have something good to
sell, some people will buy.

By the way, total monthly traffic to that site is 60-80 people. That's all you
need, if they're the right people.

~~~
rudedogg
Thanks, that's really nice to hear.

I'm kind of going the same route, filling the gaps that other people skip over
because they're chasing the big dream. I'm just hoping to make enough income
so I can work on my own projects full-time, and have the flexibility of self-
employment.

~~~
graeme
There's a lot of potential in those gaps. Have you read the Long Tail?

~~~
rudedogg
No, that looks interesting, especially with the ratings. A few years ago I
remember reading various blogs and having it drilled into my head that there's
a lot of money to be made with niche websites.

Also, this talk for startups reminds me of these points:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY)

------
markdown
I'd like to do this too.

Is there any interest in creating a subreddit for people who're interested in
doing their own "game/website/app every day/week/month"? Just a place to chat
about what they're doing, encourage and inspire each other, etc.

It's inspiring to read about projects like these. Related:

[http://blog.jenniferdewalt.com/post/56319597560/im-
learning-...](http://blog.jenniferdewalt.com/post/56319597560/im-learning-to-
code-by-building-180-websites-in-180)

~~~
mdmurray
I just created this subreddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/12for12/](http://www.reddit.com/r/12for12/). I'm not
attached to the name at all if you want to do something different, but thought
it'd be good to get a start as there appears to be interest.

I have a similar goal this year of releasing a product each month so am happy
to moderate.

~~~
rudedogg
Nice, I sub'd it. You should post your projects there or on a blog! I can tell
you already I feel more drive towards getting these done and sticking to it
for 12 months.

------
vanmount
Sounds interesting. But please disable debugging on the live version of your
projects or put at least a http basic auth in front of it. Debugging messages
are not meant to be seen by everybody -
[http://babynames.cc/](http://babynames.cc/)

~~~
rudedogg
Thanks vanmount, I will do that. I set that up on my host awhile ago. I'm
doing everything locally, but I will get it fixed until I deploy the
production site.

